# CRS - Florida Ricordea has Arrived!



## Coral Reef Shop (Jun 3, 2013)

Coral Reef Shop (CRS) - A hand picked, and personally escorted (no joke) shipment of Florida Ricordea has arrived! Multi-coloured. Multiple mouths.


----------



## loonie (Mar 29, 2008)

Can you give us an idea what are the prices like....


----------



## cichlidor (Oct 8, 2009)

Why do you guys have to be so far away....


----------



## loonie (Mar 29, 2008)

cichlidor said:


> Why do you guys have to be so far away....


Its fair since people in different areas have a chance to visit their nearest SW store.


----------

